# My Manta Ray seat score



## Danny the schwinn freak (May 28, 2020)

I’m super happy to have finally found a “rider” condition Manta seat. Everything I’ve come across in the past has been a rotten pan or a “restored” for big money. I just wanted one to put on my 5 speed stingray to ride around with my kids in comfort. This thing is in amazing, original condition. Just needs a good scrubbing and detail and it’s good to go!


----------

